# "The Beastly Bride: Tales of the Animal People" - it's a MAINSTREAM book, people!



## JoeStrike (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Beastly-Bride...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284265462&sr=1-1

_"Twenty-two short stories and poems speak to the fascination with therianthropy (animal-human metamorphosis)...."_

From the title you'd think it's a self-published something you'd buy at a convention, but no-ohhh, this is the real deal - capital-L literature published by Viking. Publishing companies don't come much bigger, but it is from their 'Juvenile' division. (What, 'animal people' stories aren't for grown-ups?) The perfect Xmas gift for the TF fan or therianthrope in your family!


----------

